# D750 and 24-120 f4 or 6D and 24-105 f4 ??



## pmoromalos (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello.

I am thinking to buy a full frame camera. I am between these 2 models.

I am not a professional, i shot mostly Landscape, Travel, Street, Portraits and events photos.

What do you suggest ??

I also want to khow if The canon 6d is better from OMD with moving subjects ??

Finally the above lenses are good or if i want better lenses for ff cameras ??


thx a lot....


----------



## jaomul (Dec 30, 2014)

Youll probably find it hard to find someone who has had both. i know the 6d is a great camera, a friend has one and is well able to track moving subjects with it.

The d750 is newer and has an almost identical autofocus as the d4 (nikons flagship) so its probably better. Image quality will be good on both, but is kind of agreed that nikon current cameras have sensors that excel at lower iso.

The Canon 24-105 is imo a great lens. From what I read the 24-120 nikon is good but not fantastic given its price (I researched to buy onw than changed my mind).

If you go 6d the 24-105 is great, if you go d750 the sigma 24-105 might be a better option


----------



## ronlane (Dec 30, 2014)

I have all Canon gear but I would have to say given these two options, I would go with the D750, I'm not sure about the 24-120mm lens but if it is the kit lens for a full frame, it should be too bad as long as it's a f/4.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 30, 2014)

Canon 6D and Nikon D750 while both are full frame cmaeras are not directly competing.
The 6D is competing with the Nikon D610
The Nikon D750 is one level above the 6D, comparing the 6D to the D750 is like comparing BMW 3 series to Mercedes E class.
Both good but not same class or style
The 6D was designed to be Canon's option of entry level full frame while the D750 is more for serious hobbyist who want more then base model camera or professionals as their first or second bodies.

The D750 is better then the 6D in many ways.

1.Much, much better AF system
2.Better video capabilities
3.Much better Dynamic Range
4.Tilting screen

D750 is Nikons new boy on the block while the 6D is Canon's old son who should be replaced very soon with a new model. So if you feel like its a good idea to buy an old soon to be phased out model which is obviously not comparible to the better D750 then sure the 6D is a possibility.

Bottom line no need to think twice about it, get the D750, I have the D750 its a stunner!!!
Amazing camera, if you want Canon then my advice is either get the 5D III or wait till the new 6D will come out and then open this debate again.

Good luck.

As for lenses the Canon 24-105mm is a fine lens while Nikons 24-120mm is way over priced for what it offers.
If you can squeeze it then I would advise you to consider the Tamron 24-70m 2.8 VC as the lens for either of this cameras or if you can afford the original native 24-70mm 2.8 Nikon or Canon lenses.


----------



## Ido (Jan 3, 2015)

goodguy said:


> Nikons 24-120mm is way overpriced for what it offers.


If one buys the D750 body only and a 24-120mm f/4 separately, sure, the lens is overpriced. But in the kit, the lens only adds $700 to the body-only price. That's not overpriced, it's a bargain! Even cheaper than the admittedly-better Sigma 24-105mm f/4 (which may be slower to focus than the Nikon, not sure).


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'd buy the d750 kit and sell the lens..


----------



## goodguy (Jan 3, 2015)

Ido said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Nikons 24-120mm is way overpriced for what it offers.
> ...


Well I would recommend buying the D750 body only and getting the Tamron 24-70mm 2.8 VC its few extra hundreds of dollars more expensive but is much cheaper and much faster.
The 24-120m f4 is a nice lens but nothing more then nice, performance wise the 24-70mm 2.8 is just so much better and not much more expensive.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 3, 2015)

I would wait before buying a D750 until you find out how they are going to cure its problem


----------

